

MongoPress - The High-Performance, Object-Based, PHP, MongoDB CMS - odddogmedia
http://www.mongopress.org/

======
odddogmedia
WordPress's performance bottlenecks lie with its reliance on MySQL. Moving to
a NoSQL storage method would propel it beyond what we know CMSs to be.

